# Need Crypt ID: Pics With Flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally got this one to flower, but can't figure out which species it is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

purpurea perhaps?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Hi Aaron.

Did you previously sell this crypt as griffithii? 

The griffithii I got from you a while ago has not bloomed yet and I am wondering if it is the same plant.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

looking4roselines said:


> Did you previously sell this crypt as griffithii?
> The griffithii I got from you a while ago has not bloomed yet and I am wondering if it is the same plant.


Interesting; it's written that C. x purpurea was already in the trade many years ago as "griffithii".

Looks much like the inflorescences in the purpurea pics e.g. at "The Crypts Pages", but I don't know enough about C. x purpurea (and its variability).
Surely it would be worth to try it submersed.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

The spathe looks very similiar to the purpurea from this Japanese blog:

http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.com/search/label/C. purpurea


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

looking4roselines said:


> Hi Aaron.
> 
> Did you previously sell this crypt as griffithii?
> 
> The griffithii I got from you a while ago has not bloomed yet and I am wondering if it is the same plant.


Yes, I did. That's what it was sold to me as. Niels said the same thing about them once being confused. I showed him the pics of the flower at the AGA and he agreed that it is likely an x purpurea variety of some sort.


----------

